# Dry Cured Lonzino



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

Please note that this requires the use of CURE#2 Do not attempt unless you are familiar with the process.

My dry items.

Lonzino.

2-3 lb pork loin

Cure #2

Salt

Pepper

Bay leaf ground

ground fennel

ground juniper berries

Very lightly trimmed pork loin.








Dry all mixed and ready to apply to the loin.







Try to use all the dry, coat well.







This was done yesterday. Wrap tight for 12 days place in fridge and rotate every so often.

Might give the Lonzino a mild hour smoke when stuffed into a beef casing.


----------



## alelover (Apr 23, 2012)

This could be a long one. Better get a beer too.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Gonna be a fun ride


----------



## boykjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like to give it a go also rick.. will be watching

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2012)

Flipping the Lonzino daily now. Going to take out of the zip bag on the 5th and stuff into a beef casing.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2012)

As normal i just cant wait.

Lonzino from the bag, smells great.







Minor change from the beef casings being to small so i have to change up.







All is good in the world of dry cure.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2012)

Lookin good.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 2, 2012)

Looking good and you are loving that drying chamber aren't you!


----------



## jrod62 (May 2, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2012)

How did this come out or is it still in...?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 16, 2012)

Roller said:


> How did this come out or is it still in...?


Done been ate and gone.

I thought i posted pics of it.....Hmmmmm


----------

